# Please reply Anybody with Jobseeker Visa and successful in getting job!



## AussiePune

HI

I would like to know from people with Jobseeker Visa their experiences. from all other threads people are just mixing all topics together. SO guys pls stick to the subject topic here which can help others also with specific information. 

Request to people who have recieved Jobseeker visas kindly share your experiences so others can get the information on getting job after the visa is approved !

I am in process of application on my own. I have German exp too ! So far to judge the German market i tried applying from India but no positive response. But surely there are lot of jobs available in IT sector.

Thanks all in Advance !


----------



## AussiePune

Can anyone with jobseeker visa help here ? Need to know what happens after jobseeker visa. What is the average time one gets Job in germany? I have read that German process is very slow and 6 months may be very less time to find the job. Can you guys with visa and already in germany throw some light here it might help many aspiring candidates.


----------



## beppi

AussiePune said:


> What is the average time one gets Job in germany?


Most jobs in Germany are unlimited. To hire someone for a limited time needs a valid (and legally validatable) reason and there is a risk that a court will declare the job unlimited.



AussiePune said:


> I have read that German process is very slow and 6 months may be very less time to find the job.


That sounds about right.


----------



## AussiePune

Yes but the bottom line is if we are taking the risk and spending money on visa and stay is it worth it? Are you in Germany on Job seeker visa?


----------



## beppi

Only you yourself can decide how much risk you take in life!


----------



## logbabu

I know of a friend of mine who was successful with JObseeker visa after lots of struggle. He got job after 4 months of time in germany and he finally had to accept a job offer for 48,800 EUR / annum.

Hope this helps


----------



## AussiePune

@ Logbabu Thanks that helps... 
@ Beppi ...i was looking for Germany Visa related answers ... not life lessons... If you have any info, that might help me and many others...


----------



## Nononymous

beppi said:


> Only you yourself can decide how much risk you take in life!


Very zen...

PS Please send me a copy of your motivation letter.


----------



## beppi

Nononymous said:


> Please send me a copy of your motivation letter.


Hahaha, that was a good one!
Too bad those who actually ask for this will not understand irony.
(Or that, in fact, by copying somebody else's motivation letter they show that they have no motivation of themselves - a sure way to get rejected, since the authorities engage psychologists to check for exactly that!)


----------



## wingsofdesire

Two of my students (I was a German language trainer in India in one of the Goethe Instituts) have got success with their Job seeker visa and they are working currently in Germany. 

One of them have got his visa processed within 10 days. He didn't even finish A1 level before traveling to Germany. But he has continued learning German after coming here and is still learning. Apart from that, he got job within 3-4 months of arrival in Germany. 

He has got 6 years of experience in Software development. 

Another student also got 6 years opt experience in JAVA development. She finished A2 level in India and got a Job seeker visa processed within 1 month time. Got a job within 2 months of arrival in Germany. 

Jobs are abound in Germany for IT professionals. You just have to be aware about everything. I know it's not that easy for a newbie as I am saying it. But believe me, with proper intuition and a little bit of intelligence, it's very much possible to get a job in Germany.

With good luck to all of you.

Cheers


----------



## AussiePune

Thanks Wingsofdesire... That was really helpful... There is no info available for what after getting the visa anywhere... much to add in the irony all that is available is not throwing light on it either ! SO this is really encouraging... I request all patrons who have received Job seeker Visa and are in Germany to share their experiences again.


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
I have applied my job seeker visa today (05/05) in Bangalore, The lady didnt asked anything much questions and just took the copy of all documents (Not original docs). She said they will get back after 4 to 6 weeks. 
I am so confused that why she didnt asked me any question. I have 3 yrs of exp in SAP BO/BI and done MBA in UK. I have applied through Y axis agency.
I am really afraid whether will I get visa or not.. 
Can any one share their experience how did they got the job seeker visa and how the entire process went.ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## smahs

beppi said:


> Too bad those who actually ask for this will not understand irony.


A colleague of my friend, when they were doing their MBA, was asked his ambition in life. He searched for it on the internet (it was a telephone interview). So the standard for "quick and dirty" solutions do not have any floor, really.


----------



## mzbukhari

wingsofdesire said:


> Two of my students (I was a German language trainer in India in one of the Goethe Instituts) have got success with their Job seeker visa and they are working currently in Germany.
> 
> One of them have got his visa processed within 10 days. He didn't even finish A1 level before traveling to Germany. But he has continued learning German after coming here and is still learning. Apart from that, he got job within 3-4 months of arrival in Germany.
> 
> He has got 6 years of experience in Software development.
> 
> Another student also got 6 years opt experience in JAVA development. She finished A2 level in India and got a Job seeker visa processed within 1 month time. Got a job within 2 months of arrival in Germany.
> 
> Jobs are abound in Germany for IT professionals. You just have to be aware about everything. I know it's not that easy for a newbie as I am saying it. But believe me, with proper intuition and a little bit of intelligence, it's very much possible to get a job in Germany.
> 
> With good luck to all of you.
> 
> Cheers


Hi wingsofdesire,

I am planning to apply jobseeker visa in germany, currently serving a governmental institution in middle east as civilian attendee, i would like to know how much savings i have to keep in my account and do I have to open a blocking account in deutsche bank for this?

I am using Standard chattered and Citibank account at the moment.

Pls kindly advice me further.

Regards,

MZBukhari


----------

